# Μετά την τρόικα, τι;



## drsiebenmal (Jul 28, 2015)

Ο μετασχηματισμός της τέως τρόικας σε σχήμα με εκπροσώπηση τεσσάρων θεσμών (οι τρεις γνωστοί, ΕΕ, ΔΝΤ, ΕΚΤ και ο ESM) έχει προκαλέσει μια γλωσσική αμηχανία. Πώς θα το λέμε τώρα αυτό το σχήμα;

Κάποιοι το αποκαλούν «Κουαντρίγκα/Κβαντρίγκα», δηλαδή Τέθριππο, όπως έχουμε ήδη πει εδώ, διατηρώντας την αναλογία του οχήματος με πολλά άλογα.

Υπάρχουν όμως πολλές άλλες δυνατότητες:

η Τετραμερής/Τετραρχία (πολιτική οπτική)
το Κουαρτέτο (μουσική άποψη)
το Τετράεδρο/Τετράγωνο/Τετράπλευρο/ ο Ρόμβος (γεωμετρικά σχήματα)
το Τετρακέφαλο (εκκλησιαστική χροιά)

μπορεί και άλλες, ακόμη και λεξιπλασίες (π.χ. το Τετράθεσμο). 

Ποια γνώμη έχετε;


----------



## nickel (Jul 28, 2015)

Έγραψα στους Νεολογισμούς το παρακάτω, χωρίς να έχω πάρει χαμπάρι το δικό σου. Μεταφέρω και ζητώ συγγνώμη για τις επαναλήψεις.




Με ρώτησαν; Πώς θα πούμε το σχήμα των τεσσάρων θεσμών που θα αντικαταστήσει την τρόικα; Τέθριππο (ακούω ήδη «Κουαντρίγκα»), Κουαρτέτο ή Τετράεδρο;

Μα *τετρόικα*, βέβαια. Και δεν είμαι ο πρώτος που το λέω.


*[Μικροπολιτικός] Επόμενο στάδιο: η... τετρόικα*
ΔΗΜΟΣΙΕΥΣΗ: 13/01/2014 08:00 |
Πρώτος μίλησε ο Χάνες Σβόμποντα. Πριν από ενάμιση χρόνο είχε αποκαλέσει τους *τροϊκανούς* «αρπακτικές ακρίδες». Εκτοτε η *τρόικα* υπέπεσε σε πολλά σφάλματα, εξού και στο Ευρωκοινοβούλιο συστήθηκε Εξεταστική Επιτροπή για να διερευνήσει τις αστοχίες των τροϊκανών σε χώρες όπου εφαρμόζονται προγράμματα στήριξης. Με αυτά και με εκείνα, πάντως, πληροφορούμαι ότι δεν αποκλείεται σύντομα η τρόικα να αποκτήσει επιπλέον ένα μέλος και να γίνει... *τετρόικα*.
Εξηγούμαι: Μπορεί οι Γερμανοί να καλύπτουν πλήρως τους τροϊκανούς και να μη συζητούν καμία θεσμική παρέμβαση επί της τρόικας, αλλά στο Ευρωκοινοβούλιο έχουν άλλα σχέδια. Τις προάλλες η Επιτροπή Απασχόλησης και Κοινωνικών Υποθέσεων του Ευρωκοινοβουλίου - ερευνά από κοινού με την Επιτροπή Οικονομικών τη δραστηριότητα της τρόικας σε τέσσερις χώρες της Ενωσης - είχε δημόσια ακρόαση για την κοινωνική διάσταση της δράσης της τρόικας.
Από τις ομιλίες των μελών της Επιτροπής προκύπτει ότι υπάρχει η σκέψη να προταθεί η τρόικα να γίνει *QuaTroika (τετρόικα)*. Δηλαδή, να προστεθεί ένα τέταρτο μέλος που θα προέρχεται από διεθνείς και ευρωπαϊκούς οργανισμούς, οι οποίοι σχετίζονται με την πολιτική απασχόλησης και την κοινωνική πολιτική. Δεν χρειάζεται να προσθέσω ότι κάτι τέτοιο θα είναι πραγματική επανάσταση. Αν και δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει περίπτωση η Κομισιόν και οι Γερμανοί να το δεχθούν με χαρά...
http://www.tanea.gr/news/politics/mikropolitikos/article/5073204/epomeno-stadio-h-tetroika/

Το σχήμα μπορεί να μην είναι έτσι ακριβώς, αλλά η *τετρόικα* είναι η λιγότερη σαχλή γλωσσική συνέχεια της _τρόικας_.

Και η σχετική υπόκρουση:


----------



## sarant (Jul 28, 2015)

Το τετρόικα το σκέφτηκα κι εγώ και είχα σκοπό να το βάλω τίτλο στο αυριανό άρθρο -που όμως τελικά μάλλον θα είναι άλλο, επετειακό, οπότε θα πάει για μεθαύριο.

Στα ρώσικα πάντως το αντίστοιχο της τρόικας για 4 είναι η четверка, τσετβιόρκα.


----------



## nickel (Jul 28, 2015)

Στο in.gr έχουν επιλέξει το *κουαρτέτο* (ο τιτλατζής, τουλάχιστον).

*Την Τετάρτη στην Αθήνα οι επικεφαλής του κουαρτέτου*
[...] Την Τετάρτη, αναμένεται να βρίσκονται στην Αθήνα οι εκπρόσωποι και των τεσσάρων θεσμών. Δηλαδή οι: Ντέκλαν Κοστέλο της ΕΕ, Ράσμους Ρέφερ της ΕΚΤ, Νίκολα Τζιαμαρόλι του ESM και Ντέλια Βελκουλέσκου του ΔΝΤ. 
http://news.in.gr/economy/article/?aid=1500015575

Από τον πεντοζάλη στις καντρίλιες.


----------



## SBE (Jul 28, 2015)

Το πιο προφανές δεν έχετε προτείνει, με τέτοιο τίτλο!
Μετά την τρόικα, περεστρόικα.


----------



## OldBullLee (Jul 29, 2015)

Να τολμήσω να προτείνω το "τετράς η ακατονόμαστη", προς αποφυγή σύγχυσης με την άλλη την τετράδα την ξακουστή του Πειραιώς βεβαίως βεβαίως.


----------



## nickel (Jul 29, 2015)

Μια από τις αρχές στη δημιουργία νεολογισμών και νέας ορολογίας (σύμφωνα και με το Διεθνές Πρότυπο για την Ορολογία, εδώ) είναι η ευχέρεια στη δημιουργία παραγώγων:

*Derivability (Παραγωγικότητα και συνθετικότητα)*
Productive term formations that allow derivatives (according to whatever conventions prevail in an individual language) should be favoured.
e.g. herb vs. medicinal plant
The term _herb_ with its derived terms _herbaceous_, _herbal_, _herbalist_ and _herby_ is preferred over _medicinal plant_ which produces no derivatives.

Έτσι με την *τετρόικα* μπορούμε να πατήσουμε πάνω στα έτοιμα και να φτιάξουμε *τετροϊκανούς*, _*τετροϊκανική* κηδεμονία_, *τετροϊκανισμός* και *αποτετροϊκανοποίηση*. Τι να σου κάνει ένα _κουαρτέτο_;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 29, 2015)

Και σιγά σιγά να δημιουργήσουμε και νέο επίθημα στη γλώσσα, το -όικα. Κατά σειρά εμφάνισης στη γλώσσα:

τρόικα
περεστρόικα (πρώτο συνθετικό πιθανόν από ποδοσφαιριστή Πέρες που σημείωσε τρίμπαλο ή χατ τρικ)
καταστρόικα
θεσμόικα
τετρόικα

Πολλά καουμπόικα μαζί...


----------



## pidyo (Jul 29, 2015)

Η τετρόικα μοιάζει λογική γλωσσική συνέχεια της τρόικας, η οποία μπήκε τόσο μέσα στη γλώσσα μας ώστε είναι λογικό να δημιουργήσει παράλληλους σχηματισμούς. 

Η τετραρχία και οι τετράρχες έχουν ενδιαφέρουσες ιστορικές συμπαραδηλώσεις και το πλεονέκτημα της κάλυψης του αναγκαίου εννοιολογικού φάσματος, καθώς ο όρος τετραρχία δηλώνει τόσο την εξουσία του τετράρχη (όπως στη μεταδιοκλητιάνεια αυτοκρατορία), όσο και την επικράτειά του. Οι δε τετράρχες αρχικά συνηθίζονταν στα ρωμαϊκά προτεκτοράτα και είχαν απόλυτη εξουσία. 

Μια τέτοια επιλογή όμως προφανώς πολιτικοποιεί τον όρο (και θα μπορούσε να τραβηχτεί ως τα άκρα η πολιτικοποίηση της ορολογίας με άλλες αρχαίες λέξεις· βλέπω π.χ. ένα τετράγγουρον στη Σούδα ). Θα πρέπει λοιπόν να φροντίσουμε και για μια πιο κομιλφό και αισιόδοξη εναλλακτική, ένα τέθριππον ή έστω μια κουάδριγα (μ' αρέσουν οι ελληνικές αποδόσεις των λατινικών όρων), κάτι πιο αριστοκρατικό και αισιόδοξο από την ταπεινή ρούσικη τρόικα, με οπτικές συμπαραδηλώσεις προόδου και ταχύτητας. 

Τέθριππο ή αραμπάς, το μεταφορικό μέσο μικρή σημασία έχει. Το σημαντικό είναι να είμαστε καλά και να έχουμε τη δυνατότητα να ξεφύγουμε λίγο από το καμίνι της πόλης και της δύσκολης καθημερινότητας. Εύχομαι σ' όσους το καταφέρουν (όπως εγώ) καλή ξεκούραση (κι εύχομαι να τη χρειάζεστε λιγότερο απ' όσο τη χρειάζομαι εγώ αυτόν τον καιρό).


----------



## Earion (Jul 30, 2015)

Επειδη όλα διευκρινίζονται στη Λεξιλόγια , το βυζαντινό τετράγγουρον είναι το σημερινό ξυλάγγουρο. Διαβάστε εδώ την επεξήγηση του Νικολάου Πολίτη στην παροιμία: _η γραία το μεσοχείμωνον πεπόνιν επεθύμησε_ (ή _τετράγγουρον εζήτει_). Από παρετυμολογία οι Βυζαντινοί αποκαλούσαν τη δαλματική πόλη *Τρογκίρ* Τετραγγούριν! (Τετραγγοῦριν δὲ καλεῖται διὰ τὸ εἶναι αυτὸ μακρὸν δίκην ἀγγουρίου. Κωνσταντίνος Πορφυρογέννητος, _De Administrando Imperio_, κεφ. 29).

Καλές διακοπές, Πιδύε.


----------



## nickel (Jul 30, 2015)

(Καλές διακοπές σε όσους έχουν το προνόμιο.)

Ο Σαραντάκος γράφει σήμερα για την *τετρόικα*: https://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2015/07/30/tetroika/

Μόλις τώρα είπε και η Δώρα Σαρρή στον Βήμα FM ότι κάποιοι προτιμούν τον όρο _τετρόικα_. 

Με την ευκαιρία: Καλώς μας ήρθαν οι τετροϊκανοί!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 30, 2015)

nickel said:


> Με την ευκαιρία: Καλώς μας ήρθαν οι τετροϊκανοί!


Να ήταν, λέει, και τετραϊκανοί!


----------

